

Ancient Man In Greenland Has Genome Decoded - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/11/science/11genome.html

======
tokenadult
"This is the first time the whole genome of an ancient human has been
analyzed, and it joins the list of just eight whole genomes of living people
that have been decoded so far."

So there are still plenty of complete genomes yet to be done as the technology
becomes less expensive. More cases will result in more information about
variations among human beings.

"Biologists used to think that DNA would be found only in the cells at the
roots of the hair, not in the keratin of which the hair shaft is made. But it
now seems that the cells become incorporated into the growing shaft and their
DNA is sealed in by the keratin, protecting it from attack by bacteria and
fungi."

That opens up the possibility of complete genome sequences of more ancient
persons. Permafrost is great for preservation of human remains. There will
never be this level of detail for many persons from tropical zones.

